# John Deere X729 RIO switch



## TractorNorth (May 13, 2016)

Hi,
I have a John Deere X729. I am doing some trouble shooting and would like to bypass the RIO switch to rule out the switch as my problem. Attached is a photo of the end of the wiring harness where the switch plugs into. I have been online on a number of sights but none clearly state or show how to bypass the switch. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

